# HTTPS - öffentliches Zertifikat - ermitteln



## Peter@Pan (7. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vor dem Verbindungsaufbau zu einem HTTPS-Server, dessen öffentliches Zertifikat zu ermitteln?

Gruß,

Peter@Pan


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Mrz 2006)

Nö, wie sollte das gehen

wird erst im Rahmen des "Handshakes" überbittelt!


----------



## Peter@Pan (7. Mrz 2006)

Naja - das sind ja öffentliche Schüssel von daher hätte ich mir vorstellen können, dass man die irgendwo her besorgen kann. 

Jetzt frage ich mich nur - wie kann ich eine SSL Verbindung zu einem HTTPS-Server aufbauen wenn ich sein Zertifikat vorher nicht kenne (wie machen das Browser?)?


----------



## mlange8801 (7. Mrz 2006)

> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vor dem Verbindungsaufbau zu einem HTTPS-Server, dessen öffentliches Zertifikat zu ermitteln?



Falls Du das  Zertifikat für den import für Deinen keystore benötigst, kannst Du das einfach aus dem Browser abspeichern.
Allerdings mußt Du dafür auch eine Verbindung mit deinem Browser aufbauen


----------



## Peter@Pan (8. Mrz 2006)

mlange8801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vor dem Verbindungsaufbau zu einem HTTPS-Server, dessen öffentliches Zertifikat zu ermitteln?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und genau das möchte ich direkt in meine Anwendung implementieren - allerdings ohne dafür eine Verbindung über  einen Browser aufzubauen.


----------



## mlange8801 (8. Mrz 2006)

> Ja und genau das möchte ich direkt in meine Anwendung implementieren - allerdings ohne dafür eine Verbindung über einen Browser aufzubauen.



Ich würde dann aber nicht das Zertifikat automatisch in deinen truststore importieren, sondern generell selbstzertifizierte Zertifikate erlauben.
Bei axis gibt es soetwas über die Klasse SunFakeTrustSocketFactory - vielleicht kannst Du Dir da etwas abschauen...
ws.apache.org/axis/java/apiDocs/org/apache/axis/components/net/SunFakeTrustSocketFactory.html


----------

